# مساعدة في اختيار زيت المحرك



## twana (8 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو من لديه معلومة عن انواع زيوت المحرك و كيفية الاختيار 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

تعريف زيت المحرك - وانواعه 


,,, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,


كيف الحال يا جميعاً حبيت اعرض لكم موضوع مهم وهو لماذا نستخدم الزيت في السياارت و لماذا نستبدله كل مسافه


و من كثر ما قراءة في الكتب و المجلات العلميه المتخصصه بسيارات و جمعت كل الملعومات المفيده في هذا المجال 



اولاً لزم تعرف ما هو الاحتكاك و ما يعني هذا المصطلح ؟


- الاحتكاك هو مقاومه الحركه بين سطحين متلامسين و اقلب الاحيان يصاحبه تأكل الاسطح المتلامس و ينتج عن ذلك
زيداد درجه الخلوص ( الفضاوه ) و الي يأدي الي :


1- فقد جزئ كبير من القدره اثناء الاحتكاك .


2- تزداد درجه الحراره الاجزاء المتحركه و المحتكه .
ويحصل الاحتكاك في محرك السياره بين الشنابر ( رنج البستن ) البستن و جدار القرفه و العامود المرفق مع الكراسي .


ومن هنا وضعو الزيت بين الاسطح لتحافظ علي الاسطح يتراوح سمكها 0.001 الي 0.002 .


- و علي فكره كلما زاد الاحتكاك و التأكل يجب استخدام زيت اعلي لزوجه .


__ انواع الاحتكاك __


1- الاحتكاك الجاف : 


هو احتكاك بين جسمين جافيه لبعضهم البعض وكلما زاد خشونه الجسمين زاد الاحتكاك و ارتفعه درجه الحراره .


و لا يوجد سطح املس بمعني الكلمه يعني لا يوجد سطح املس .


2- الاحتكاك اللزج :


اذا فصل غشاء من الزيت بين جسمين فتغل نسبه الاحتكاك .


3- الاحتكاك ذو الغشاء الجزئي :


يعني بغشاء الجزئي غير متكامل من الزيت يحدث بين الاسطح المنزلقه و يحدث احتكاك معدني بينهم .




*** اهم خواص زيوت التزيت *** مهم جداً 


1- ان يكون ذو سيوله كافيه لتخلخل داخل الاماكن الضيقه و الصغيره .


2- ان يكون الزيت له القدره علي المحافظه علي درجه لزوجته علي اكمل وجه .


3- ان يكون مقاومه كبير للاحتراق عند الدرجات الحراره العاليه . 


4- مقاومه الزيت لعمليه التأكسد التي تحدث له عند ارتفاع درجه الحراره و هذي الماده تسد الممرات .


5- يجب ان يكون مقاومه للرغاوي الفقاقيع كي لا ينسكب الزيت من فتحه التهويه .


6- ان يكون الزيت مقاوم للصده . 
__ &&&& لماذا يحب علينا تغير الزيت كل فتره معينه &&&& __ 


1- الاكسده : يتحول فيها الزيت في الاماكن درجه حراره عاليه مثل شنابر البستن الي مركبات صمغيه اسفلتيه 


وهذا يأدي و يسبب التصاق حلقات البستن الشنابر بمجاريها مما يأدري الي صعوبه التشغيل و هم تعمل علي تلف المحرك .


2- تلوث الزيت : وله اسباب عده مثل تلوث الزيت بسبب نواتج الاحتراق كجزيئات او مركبات الرصاص و قد تترسب الزيوت الغير المحترق عبر الشنابر . 



__ انواع زيوت التزيت :


زيوت معدنيه : تستخرج من البترول الخام وهو انسب الانواع استخداماً و الادراه بها اسهل .


زيوت حيوانيه : وهي تستخرج من شحوم الحيوانات .


زويت النباتات : هي تستخدم كزيوت التشحيم حق المفاصل ينفع حق الانسان بعد .




مقياس لزوجه الزيت :


يمكن قياس لزوجه الزيت علي حسب مقياس انجلر هي عباره عن لزجه الزيت لمرور كميه من الزيت قدرها 200 سانتي متر مربع .


وقد اتفقت الشركات الاوربيه علي انه لزوجه الزيت في الصيف 9-12 درجه انجل عند 50درجه وزيت الشتاء 4.5-8 درجه انجلر عند 50 درجه حراره .



ولقد وضعه الجمعيه وضع مواصفات قياسيه للزوجه الزيت وهي 10 _ 20 _ 30 _ 40 _ 50 _ 60_ 70 ويسبق كل الارقام رمز S.a.e ( ج.م.س ) .


كلما قل الرقم قله لزوجته و كلمت زاد زاد درجه الزوجه 





فمثلاً 20_ 40 يكتب W20_40 


فأذن 20 تدل عليه لزوجته وهو بارد .


و 40 تدل علي لزوجته وهو حاااااااااار . 



مثال بيسط لا اكثر ولا اقل 



و حرف ال W يوضح بلقرب من اللزوجه وهو بارد . 




اجزاء دائره التزيت : 


جوره الزيت في المحركات البانزين 





و يتكون من التالي :


1- زيت المحرك .


2- خزان الزيت او وعاء الزيت و هو معروف بأسم الكارتير .


3_ مضحه الزيت الحديده .


4_ مصفات الزيت الحديده .


5- سدارده تغير الزيت .


6_ ممرات الزيت . 


7_ فلتر الزيت .


8_ مبرد الزيت وعتبر هو المبدل الحراري .


9_ مؤشر ضغط الزيت .


عند عمل المحرك تقوم المضخه في ضغط الزيت الي المصفاه لازاله الشوائب و من ثمه الفلتر ثم الي الممرات .



++ مضخه الزيت ++


تعمل مضخه الزيت علي سحب الزيت من الكارتير الي و دفعه تحت الضغط الي الاجزاء المختلفه .


1- مضخه الترس :


و تستخدم الان ذو الترسين و تتألف من زوج من التروس التعشيقيه و هو يعمل علي تدفق الزين بين التروس و يطره 


بشكل كاااف . 



2- المضخه الدواره :


وتتكون هذه المضخه من جزئ مدير و جزئ مادااار معشقات مع بعض داخل جسم المضخه .



+++ منظم ضغط الزيت +++


عند دوران المحرك سرعات عاليه يزيد ضغط الزيت و تدفقه و يعمل المنظم الي اعاده الزيت الزائد الي الخزان بعد التدفق 





++ ممرات الزيت ++


وهي عباره عن مسارات ضيقه يمر فيها الزيت بمساعده المصخه الي اصاله للاماكن مثل الكامات ووو .


++ مرشح الزيت ++ 


ويستخدم نوعان :


1_ مرشح ذو الانسياب التام .


2_ مرشح ذو مجري التحويل .


واخيراً 


&&& خزان الزيت ( الكارتيتر ) &&&


وهو عباره عن وعاء يقع في اسفل المحرك لتجمع الزيت اعاده ضخه للمرحك للتزيت بطرق المختلفه ويصنع من الحديد 


او الامينيوم و يصنع به حواجز لمنع حركته عند تحرك السياره .




و المبدل الحراري لتقليل الحراره علي الزيت و يشبك بمشع ( الراديتر ) طبعاً لا يوجد في كل السيارات .




*&*& ملخص *&*& 


__ نظام التزيت يستخدم مضخه الزيت لايصال الزيت الي اطراف المحرك لتقليل الاحتكاك للاجزاء المتحركه و الدواره .


و كذلك دور ثانوي يقوم بتبريد علي المحرك . و تيم تغير زيت المحرك مع المرشح كل 5000 كيلو متر وعلي حسب الجو .


وفي النهايه تقبلوا تحيات اخوكم

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## thsh2007 (9 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ماقصرت


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

*زيت المحرك وأهمية تغييرة*

يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر علي إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة .تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000 ) كلم. ولكن من الأفضل تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى 5000) كم، في فصل الصيف، ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، ونحن ننصحك بهذا نتيجة للظروف المناخية الحارة في المملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام. 

أسباب تغيير الزيت بشكل مبكر : 


إذا كنت تقود سيارتك بسرعة عالية
إذا كنت تعيش في جو شديد الحرارة أو شديد البرودة
إذا كنت تقود سيارتك على طرق غير معبدة
إذا كانت ماكينة سيارتك قديمة تستهلك الزيت
إذا كنت تحمل سيارتك بأحمال زائدة

لماذا يجب عليك تغيير الزيت ؟ 
تتغير تركيبة الزيوت بفعل الحرارة ويصبح الزيت أقل لزوجة مما يزيد الاحتكاك ويؤدي ذلك الى تآكل أجزاء الماكينة بفعل الاحتكاك وتستهلك
يحتوي الزيت على بعض المواد التي تعمل على تجديد الأحماض ، وبطول الوقت تستهلك هذه المواد ويزول أثرها .
أخيرا يمتص الزيت الماء والغبار والغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق . ولكن بطول المدة يتشبع الزيت بهذه المواد ولا يستطيع امتصاصها فتتعلق هذه المواد بالماكينة وقد تسبب الصدأ في الماكينة

ماذا يحدث إذا لم أغير زيت المحرك ؟ 
سوف لن تعيش ماكينة سيارتك العمر الذي يفترض أن تعيشه فالزيت يقوم بعدة وظائف هامة ، والزيت النظيف يؤدي تلك الوظائف بطريقة أفضل من الزيت المتسخ وعموما تغيير الزيت رخيص ويحمي سيارتك من مخاطر كبيرة

هل أستطيع القيام بذلك بنفسي ؟ 
بالطبع بإمكانك ذلك
فقط تحتاج إلي زيت يكفي لسيارتك وفلتر جديد وعدد من العدة اليدوية التي تتناسب مع سيارتك وبعض الملابس التي لا تخطط لأن تلبسها آخر الأسبوع.

هل تتطلب سيارتك بعض الإصلاحات بين فترات تغيير الزيت ؟ 
نعم فأنك تحتاج إلي معرفة مستوى الزيت كل بضع مئات من الكيلومترات.

ولمعرفة مستوى الزيت، أوقف سيارتك علي سطح مستوي ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت ونظفه جيدا ثم أعده إلى مكانه . أخرجه مرة أخرى وتأكد من مستوى الزيت . يجب أن يكون الزيت في مستوى Full وإذا كان الزيت أقل من هذه العلامة فعليك إضافة زيت حتى يصل إلى العلامة كن حريصا في هذه الحالة ، فالزيت البارد ينساب ببط وقد لا يعكس معيار الزيت مباشرة المستوى الحقيقي للزيت الذي أضفته . ولذلك عليك تقدير الكمية آلتي يجب إضافتها بناء على القراءة الأولى علي معيار الزيت ، ومن الأفضل إعادة قراءة مستوى الزيت في اليوم الذي أضفت فيه الزيت أو في اليوم التالي لتتأكد من أنه على علامة Full

تحذير : 

كن حريصا، ولا تملأ الماكينة بالزيت أكثر من اللازم لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة الزيت وإلي اتصال عمود الكرنك بالزيت ونظرا لأن عمود الكرنك يدور بسرعة عدة آلاف من الدورات في الدقيقة فإنه يتسبب في هذه الحالة في رج الزيت ويصبح كالحليب المغلي الذي تعلوه رغوة
ولذلك يعتبر ذلك ضارا لأن هذه الرغوة تنساب إلى أجزاء الماكينة ويكون تأثيرها كفعل المادة المشحمة بدلا أن تكون زيت يسهل عملية دوران المحرك، ونتيجة لذلك تتآكل كل أجزاء الماكينة
وللمعلومية، إذا كان مستوى الزيت منخفضا بإمكانك إضافة أي نوع من الزيت ويستحسن إضافة نفس الزيت . وإذا كان زيت سيارتك ينقص دائما فمن الأفضل الذهاب إلي الورشة فقد يكون السبب تسرب الزيت أو احتراقه وعند بلوغ الماكينة عمرا معينا تبدأ تحرق الزيت ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب عليك معايرة الزيت من وقت لأخر وإلا سوف تحترق الماكينة وتذوب أجزاؤها بفعل الحرارة 
منقول


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ياهندسة بس ممكن تحدد لنا انواع الزيوت المستخدمة فى السيارات********************* وشكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

المحرك الغالبية اكس 40 ولكن الافضل انظر تعليمات السيارة


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (12 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس محمود والله معلومات مهمة جدا هى العربية ايه غير محرك وشوية زيت 
ودائما فى تقدم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*تغيير زيت السيارة، متى؟*

تغيير زيت السيارة، متى؟



فجرت هيئة القياسات والمواصفات العالمية مفاجأة كبرى بالتقرير الذي أصدرته وأكدت فيه أن الدعاية التي ترددها شركات صناعة وتجارة زيوت المحركات بشأن ضرورة تغيير الزيت كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلومتر مجرد أسطورة أو كذبة ليس لها أي أساس علمي ولا واقعي وأن زيت المحرك قادر على العمل بكفاءة لمسافة تصل إلى أكثر من 20 ألف كيلومتر.

ويقول الخبراء إن شركات صناعة وتجارة الزيوت نجحت خلال العقود الماضية في ترسيخ فكرة التغيير السريع والمتكرر لزيت المحرك لتحقق بذلك أرباحا خيالية خاصة وأن أغلب السائقين لا يتصورون فكرة الإبقاء على الزيت داخل المحرك لمسافة تتجاوز 3000 كيلومتر.

في الوقت نفسه يرى هؤلاء الخبراء أن الزيوت الحالية ومحركات السيارات ذات التقنية العالية تتحمل بقاء الزيت داخل المحرك إلى مسافة 20 ألف كيلومتر وفقاً لتقديرات هيئات المواصفات والمعايير العالمية.

في الوقت نفسه يوصي الخبراء بضرورة قياس الزيت والكشف عنه بعد قطع مسافة 5000 كيلومتر تحسباً للنقص الطبيعي في مستوى الزيت، حيث يكفي في هذه الحالة زيادة الزيت فقط لتعويض النقص الطبيعي وهو الأسلوب الشائع في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا على نطاق واسع.

ويقول الخبراء إن تغيير لون الزيت إلى اللون الأسود ليس مؤشراً على انتهاء صلاحيته أو انخفاض كفاءته وأن هذا التغيير طبيعي لوجوده بالقرب من منطقة الاحتراق الداخلي في المحرك مما يؤدي إلى تسرب مواد الاحتراق إليه وتغيير لونه.

أما شركات صناعة السيارات العالمية الكبرى فتقول إن تغيير الزيت كل 5 آلاف أو حتى 8 آلاف كيلومتر أمر مبالغ فيه ونفقات بلا داع.

من ناحيتها قالت شركة فورد موتور ثاني أكبر شركة سيارات في الولايات المتحدة وثالث أكبر شركة في العالم إن سياراتها الحديثة تستطيع العمل لمسافة 12 ألف كيلومتر على الأقل قبل الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت دون أن يؤثر ذلك سلبا على عمر ولا كفاءة المحرك.

ويقول دينيس بان شيلدر كبير المهندسين في معهد السيارات الأمريكي إن صناعة السيارات والزيوت شهدت تطورا كبيرا خلال السنوات الماضية بعد أن كان قد تم تحديد مسافة 5000 كيلومتر كحد أقصى لصلاحية الزيت وبالتالي فإن كفاءة المحركات والزيوت اليوم أعلى منها في الماضي الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الرقم منخفضا تماما.

وأضاف المهندس دينيس بان شيلدر أن الزيوت الحديثة عالية الجودة وتحتوي على مواد مانعة للتأكسد ومواد مانعة لتكون الرواسب مما يعني زيادة العمر الافتراضي لهذه الزيوت.

ويشير الخبراء إلى أن تجربة إعادة تدوير زيوت المحرك المستعملة مرة أخرى دليل على أن السائقين يتخلصون من الزيت وهو صالح للاستخدام وأن ما يتم هو تغيير لونه فقط.

كما يشير الخبراء إلى أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في بعض الدول بما في ذلك مثلا المملكة العربية السعودية لا يؤثر على كفاءة الزيت ولا عمره الافتراضي وينصحون بعدم الاستماع إلى ما يردده البعض عن ضرورة تغيير الزيت على مسافات متقاربة أثناء الصيف.

ويتجلى بوضوح حقيقة ضعف ثقافة أصحاب السيارات فيما يتعلق بأفضل السبل للتعامل مع قضية تغيير الزيت باعتبارها أحد عناصر تكلفة تشغيل السيارة تجاهلهم للتوصيات التي تقدمها شركات إنتاج السيارات نفسها في هذا الخصوص والتي تتفق على قدرة السيارة على العمل لمسافة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف كيلومتر دون الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت.

فهناك بالفعل أكثر من عشرة كتيبات خاصة بالسيارات منها لعشرة أنواع سيارات مختلفة، ذكرت أن الزيت لا يجب تغييره قبل قطع مسافة تراوح ما بين 10000 و15000 كيلومتر، والملاحظ عبارة (لا يجب تغييره) وليس (يفضل) أو (يمكن) تغييره!! والمعلوم أن مصنعي السيارات بمن فيهم مصنعو محركاتها هم أقدر على إعطاء معلومة حقيقية وصحيحة بحكم تخصصهم.

المصدر: www.speed4car.com


----------



## ابن العميد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بغير زيت السيارة بتاعتي كل 10000 كم بس عشان بيقولو انه زيت وكالة مش زيت عادي وانا صراحة كان نفسي لو فيه دراسة هندسية او جدول حسابات افضل صراحه انه يكون موجود
وجزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع


----------



## المحمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
إليكم هذا الرابط من هيئة المواصفات السعودية لنفس الموضوع والذين يثبتون فيه أن شركات الزيوت لم تلتزم بالأمانة العلمية ولا الأخلاقية :

http://www.alriyadh.com/2007/02/26/article227955.html 

تحياتي أخي على طرح الموضوع.​


----------



## محمد حسيين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع فإني أحب أن اشارك بوجهة نظري وهي 
أن زيت المحرك في السيارة يعتمد في تغييره على ساعات العمل للمحرك وليست الكيلو مترات
والسبب في ذلك أن المحرك من الممكن أن يدور بالساعات والسيارة متوقفه فبالتالي اللزوجة الموجودة في الزيت هي لحماية الأجزاء الداخلية المتحركه ومتى ما قلت هذه اللزوجة وجب تغيير الزيت بينما نحسب زمن التغيير لزيت الجيربكس بالكيلومترات وبالذات الأتوماتيك لأن فعاليه الزيت تبدأ عند حركة الجيربكس ولعدم وجود ساعة عداد في معظم السيارات فإن الكل يعتمد بالتقريب على عداد الكيلو أو حسب ماتوصي به الشركة المصنعة..............


----------



## الرفاعي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

يا سادتي الكرام انا عندي فولكس فاغن جيتا 1991 بغير الزيت كل ما خطر عالبال يعني اخر مرة كانت قد سارت عشرين الف كيلومتر وانا اختصاصي هندسة اليات والعامل بالمحطة سالته شايف هالزيت نظيف قال اي والله ما كان بدو تغيير شو بتغير عالالفين كيلومتر


----------



## محمد ريس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه وجديده
بسال عن التجارب الخاصه بكم لاستعمال (motor oil saver)


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (28 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومة لم اعرف عنها شي .. تم البحث عن مواضيع تتعلق بهذا الموضوع وتم التصديق 

وجاري التطبيق .. لذلك ساطرح سؤال 

( ماهي جودة والفترة التي يمكن تحملها زيت {gtx كاسترول } وهل يمكن الوثوق بهذا النوع اذا زادت عدد الكيلو مترات الى 10000 وهل يمكن ان يؤثر على مكينة السياره ؟ ) .. ارجو الافادة ولكم كامل شكري


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس محمود جمال ..

ولكن اين انت يارجل..

بارك الله في جهدك .. وجزاك كل خير..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مهندس محمود جمال 

وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> معلومة لم اعرف عنها شي .. تم البحث عن مواضيع تتعلق بهذا الموضوع وتم التصديق
> 
> وجاري التطبيق .. لذلك ساطرح سؤال
> 
> ( ماهي جودة والفترة التي يمكن تحملها زيت {gtx كاسترول } وهل يمكن الوثوق بهذا النوع اذا زادت عدد الكيلو مترات الى 10000 وهل يمكن ان يؤثر على مكينة السياره ؟ ) .. ارجو الافادة ولكم كامل شكري


 
الزيوت المستخدمة حاليا يوجد منها ما ذكرت 
من حيث قيادة السيارة لعدد 10000 كم .. وزيت كاسترول المخصص لذلك
وكذلك Mobil1 ..​ 
انا شخصيا استخدم موبيل 1 كل 10 الاف كم .. ​ 
وذلك حسب توصيات الشركة الصانعة.. 
وانتبه إما ان تغيرها في الوكالة .. 
او ان تشتري انت الزيت وتشاهد تفريغه بنفسك..
علما ان هذه الزيوت تعرف بالصناعية Synthetics ..
وفي حالة الزيادة 5% (500 كم) فلا ضير في ذلك .. إذا أحببت ان تحافظ على عمر المحرك.وأداؤه..​ 
وكما ذكر المهندس محمد حسين فوجهة نظره سليمة للزيوت العادية..

وشكرا جزيلا للمهندس عروة بن الأكرم 
على طرح الموضوع 

بارك الله فيكم ..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

تم دمج المواضيع الثلاث حيث انها تصب في موضوع واحد 
وتوحيداً للجهود .. وتيسيرا للقارئ والباحث ..
وتوحيداً لمصدر المعلومة .. ووضعت تحت الموضوع الأقدم..

بارك الله في الجميع..


----------



## aws.sh007 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

نوع الزيت يعتمد في اغلب الاحيان على نوع المحرك الافضل معرفة نوع الزيت من الوكيل المعتمد في حال التعذر وحسب علمي والله اعلم في السيارات المزوده ببلفات زيت تتحكم بالخلوص في الصباب (بلفات زيت ) يتم استخدام زيوت ذات لزوجه اقل يعني ممكن تستخدم زيت 10w40 او زيت 15w40 وفي السيارات الي يتم فيها عيار خلوص الصباب باليد يمكنك استخدام زيت 20w50 بالاضافه الى الزيوت السابقه وطبعا اذا كانت السياره قديمه يفضل استخدام زيت عالي اللزوجه يعني ممكن تستخدم 20w50


----------



## KAMBAAL (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك واضافة الي ذلك نتمني ان نجد من يمدنا بزيوت الهيدرولك


----------



## KAMBAAL (4 يونيو 2011)

كل ماتقدمونه لنا يعد انجازا وعملا صالحا فلكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إشارة الى سؤال الأخ twana بشان اختيار درجة الزيت المناسبة وحيث اطلعت على جميع الردود ولم اجد رد صريح لطريقة اختيار الزيت.
لذا فأني انصح الأخ twanaبالرجوع الى كتيب الصيانة المرفق مع السيارة وسوف يجد ان هناك مخطط يمكن الرجوع اليه لإختيار نوعية الزيت وذلك حسب حرارة الجو المحيط ومرفق صورة تبين هذا المخطط لإحدى سيارات فورد2005
ويبين هذا المخطط ان لاداعي لاختيار زيت ذو تكلفة عالية مثل الزيوت متعددة الدرجات اذا كان هناك تغير طفيف بين درجات الحرارة .فمثلاً من يعيش في مناطق حارة مثل دول الخليج غيرها من الدول المقاربة لها في الحرارة فانه يفضل استخدام الزيت ذو النوعية او الرقم 20w50 حيث سوف تلاحظ ان هذا الزيت يفضل ستخدامه اذا كانت درجة الحرارة من -10مئوية الى فوق 50درجة مئوية وعليه فلماذا استخدم زيت يعمل في اجواء من -30 الى 50درجة مئوية والزيت متعدد الرجات غالباً يكون عالي التكلفة .وبعض الشركات تعرض بعض الزيوت متعددة الدرجات انها عالية الجودة دون الإشارة الى درجات الحرارة


----------



## twana (8 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني حسب ارائكم اختيار الزيت لا يعتمد على عمر المحرك؟


----------

